# Heat Q?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone had a dog that has been in heat for over two weeks? My lab just hit week two today and she is still bleeding. I feel bad because I cant let her in the house because of the mess and every time I put a diaper on her, her tail wags it right off because she is so happy to be inside.

I seriously have never seen it last this long before


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The heat cycle is 3 weeks. Your dog should be done bleeding any minute now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man I hope so. Poor dog looks at me like Im treating her like a leper!

Thanks BD!


----------

